# CPT 21800 & 21820 Rib / Sternal Fx closed treatment



## mcandia (Aug 15, 2012)

For these closed treatment codes can someone define what closed treatment would be for a rib or sternum fracture?

Would duonebs, pain control, spirometry, PT etc. for a rib fx surfice?

Would this qualify as closed treatment or does there need to be a reduction?

Thanks,
Maria


----------

